

Pool playing robot and Augmented Reality pool - t3rcio
http://hackaday.com/2009/09/20/pool-playing-robot-arpool/

======
z8000
My masters thesis and a ICME 08 paper was somewhat related:

<http://mixedrealitybilliards.com>

I have not worked on that in 2 years. Let me know if you would like to revive
it!

------
gorm
Takes Virtual Pool to another dimension ;)

